# 530D Sport WHITE SMOKE!



## everton95 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi

HELP!

My 530Diesel sport produced a load of white smoke this morning, went into limp mode and sounded as though the turbo had failed.
Smoke was there for 30 seconds and no more, it is no longer prducing smoke.
I parked the vehicle for 30 minutes restarted it and it sounded very rough at high revs.
Checked the oil and it was not empty although on the bottom mark.
Upon revving and the turning the ignition off i can hear what sounds like bearings spinning
loose! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

What year car and how many miles/km on the odometer?


----------



## moeelganem (Oct 6, 2015)

White smoke usually indicates coolant leak into combustion chamber, i would recommend checking your engine oil for any coolant entry or check the coolant reservoir for oil intrusion.


----------

